# Dragon Ball Z: Purple Wolf.



## Xayvien Rau (Mar 16, 2009)

EDIT: Shortly after making this thread I actually found the answer myself.

I don't know if this would suit the whole 'Television' section considering it's more of a question. I'm not a big fan of Anime or anything like Dragon Ball Z for that matter, but I randomly found this character. To be completely honest I thought he looked pretty awesome and was curious if anyone knew the name. Considering I figured he only appeared in one episode he might not have been given a name. During the episode they addressed him as something that I can't actually spell, since it was all Japanese. 

Anyway, free points to the man who can find the name of this lost Dragon Ball Z character (Who probably died in some violent way): 



> Mijorin is one of many warriors in Other World and under the tutelage of King Kai in the North Quadrant of the universe. He first appears in the episode titled "Tournament Begins" alongside Sarta. King Kai introduces Goku to him, explaining that Mijorin fought off an army of evil invaders approximately seven thousand years ago. Mijorin later watches Goku's battle against Pikkon in the final round and is surprised of Goku's abilities in the ring.









Thanks for reading,

~ Xayvien.


----------



## Rifter (Mar 16, 2009)

He was a bit character in a filler episode. I'm pretty sure he got trashed offscreen.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 16, 2009)

Wish I knew. It feels relevant somehow. >_>

I'm curious as well now, haha.


----------



## Xayvien Rau (Mar 16, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Wish I knew. It feels relevant somehow. >_>
> 
> I'm curious as well now, haha.



All I know from searching Google is that he's a guy from some other planet he defended from aliens 7000 years ago. 

Rifter: I also believe that a lot of characters probably got trashed in the series, when they could have had their own stories made just for them. Too bad it all had to focus on some guy that spent 20 minutes charging an attack.

EDIT: I found the answer, actually, shortly after making this thread.


----------

